# Looking for Japanese saw recommendations



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am relatively new to woodworking at the moment and I am building up my handtool collection. I have a Gent's dovetail saw and was looking to get somthing to do cross-cutting and ripping. I would guess a Ryoba might kill two birds with one stone but which model is a good one? I'm not looking to spend more than $75. 

Rob


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am by no means an expert on Japanese saws but I bought this ryobi several years ago at a woodworking show. I have other western saws that I prefer but I've used this saw and it does a good job. I'm sure there are better ones but they're likely to be more expensive.
http://www.mannyswoodworkersplace.com/1500024.html


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been considering either the one from Rockler:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2397

or a couple from Lee Valley:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32940&cat=1,42884,42896
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=58686&cat=1,42884

I like the 2nd Lee Valley look the best, however both LV's don't mention replacement blades. Which makes me lean towards the one from Rockler.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the Japanese style saws I own. 

Some have a set to the teeth and a couple don't. You'll want one with no set for flush cutting. 

A couple of mine are American made with adjustable handles and teeth on one side only. They seem to cut as nice as the ones from Japan. I bought them at either Lowes or HD. One of them has no set and is handier for flush cuts because it's one sided.

In Dec., we'll be taking a vacation to Okinawa. I plan to get some different types then. Maybe some more of their planes. They are SWEET!


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Based on the descriptions and looks, I'd go with either the Rockler or LV over Manny's, although Manny's is cheaper. The crosscut on the Rockler should be a little more aggressive than Manny's. The three LVs would be my preference if you can get the replacement blades. Those teeth are probably so hard that it would be difficult to sharpen yourself even if you wanted to. I'd give LV a call. LV has a excellent customer service as does Rockler.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out this site if you want to see some really nice Japanese style tools. Just be careful of the sticker shock! http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&dept_id=13088
I have some chisels that I bought from them years ago and they are awesome. I used to live about 10 blocks from this place, but I wasn't doing woodworking at that time....probably a good thing :huh:


----------



## Minnesota Steve (Feb 12, 2011)

This probably isn't all that helpful, but I'd never tried a pull saw before. So out of curiousity I ordered a Shark 10-2440 fine cut saw. It arrived today, and so i had to try it. Took a piece of scrap pine, stuck it in the vise and tried a crosscut and a rip.

Wow! Not only was it easier to start the cut, it was easier to follow a line and the resulting cut was smooth without any tear out.

Now granted, I don't have any nice hand saws to compare to. But this $20 saw is way better than anything else I have.

Makes me want to buy another one, something I can use in a miter box.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree Steve, I went ahead and just picked up a cheaper model from Woodcraft and made my first cuts with it yesterday and was amazed at the smoothness of the cut. I have the urge to go buy another one as well.


----------



## kingcut (Nov 24, 2009)

I have both the Vaughn bear saw and the shark saw (not sure of the manufacturer). They both work well and only cost about $20.


----------

